

Ask HN: What do you want out of the next big social utility? - methochris

Hi, I am a bit over a year into developing 2 different sites I feel  (hope) will fill in some gaps not covered by facebook/twitter/reddit/HN/craigslist and will make for a great way to communicate with each other. Now I'm looking for some input and would like to know:<p>What features do you think are missing from the big sites of today? How could features of one be combined with features of another to make it uber? What features are essential to have in the next great social utility?
======
codegeek
I personally would like a "real time" social utility (website/app whatever)
that lets me directly interact with experts in particular areas including
accountants, plumbers, mechanics and being able to get simple questions
answered _in real time_. I know there are websites like ask.com etc. but not
good enough for me.

Once I have an answer or response, it could be viewable or sharable by others
who are looking for similar stuff.

------
proksoup
An interface like pulse and flipboard.

An architecture like tent.

And a monetization strategy like app.net.

------
tehwebguy
I'm always interested in knowing exactly _how_ posts and articles spread and
eventually reach aggregators like HN. Maybe that's been done to death but some
sort of timeline showing exactly how an article popped would be cool.

~~~
orangethirty
You mean having a localized crawler going through a set collection of pages,
then updating a field on a server whenever some new content is created, and
then finally creating a timeline of where the URL of the new content appears
by comparing when the different localized crawlers bumped into it?

------
lsiebert
increased relevance to what I'm doing. Like Foursquare shows me tips from
friends, or google shows me google + posts related to my search, but better
somehow.

